# Remap physical buttons for full screen mods



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is an example and a zip for remaping the volume up to home and recent with long press and volume down to back, it will completely remove any volume controls with the physical buttons! So u may want to have a backup plan, for me I use AOKP which with the tiggles I can easy and quickly access volume setting with a quick long press, if you r using anything else be for warned!

I am posting this just as another option because I tryed the lmt and didn't care for it,
Without further ado here is the screen shots of what u need to change if u want to do it yourself,








And replace volume_up with home or back which every u prefer and finished edit should look like this









If u just want to flash it in cwm here is a zip that will swap out the kl file to volume up button =home with long press recent and volume down = back 
http://db.tt/T59D8o29

And this will undo the changed and restore to normal volume button

http://db.tt/yZXv35O2
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Really digging this, but could you add long press down for menu? Nvm, forgot about killing apps. Need that more, maybe volume up for recent, long press for menu? Don't use my home button much, I generally kill the app to get back to home. Anyway, as is is pretty f'n cool. Learning curve is about 10 seconds...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

9wire said:


> Really digging this, but could you add long press down for menu? Nvm, forgot about killing apps. Need that more, maybe volume up for recent, long press for menu? Don't use my home button much, I generally kill the app to get back to home. Anyway, as is is pretty f'n cool. Learning curve is about 10 seconds...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Using the screen shots, and instructions just remap what u want. Long press are default android stuff, home long pressed always has been recent, just built in that way.
Although, I wanted a menu too, still toying around some ideas, but for the mean I'm jousting lmt swype for menu
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Been using this since you posted, pretty happy with it. Update to button savior let's you swipe to open the buttons, I use that for the menu button. Thought you would get more response to this, cool mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Working on Liquid v1.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

There is also an app called "button remapper" for this if you want a little easier route. It is not on the market but just do a search for it and you will find the apk. It is AMAZING to enjoy the full screen on this phone 100% of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

